# Anyone wading tonight in SLP?



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone wading Slp tonight? Trying to decide if I should go late tonight when I get off work or early morning....

Gus


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm thinking of going Thursday from noon till dark, Jamaica/Indian area.


----------

